# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Is there a Bot that will farm clubhead and wilted grass?

## blackkat

Im curious if anyone has created a bot that will look around and farm club head fungus and wilted grass all around the map. Also curious if there is a currently a teleport hack that is still working and non detected. Thanks.

----------

